# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Κim Chizevsky

## Polyneikos

*Kim Chizevsky , 4 times Ms Olympia 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

H *Κim Chizevsky* είναι η πρωταθλήτρια που έχει κατακτήσει 4 φορές το Οlympia.
Γεννήθηκε το 1968 στο Illinois.
Στο Λύκειο ήταν διάσημη λόγω του αθλητισμού καθώς συμμετείχε σε πολλά αθλήματα όπως βόλλευ, μπάσκετ, άλμα εις μήκος, 100μ. 400μ. 800μ. αλλά και ρίψεις.
Εισαγάγεται στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Illinois με στόχο τις νομικές σπουδές, ενώ μπαίνει σε ομάδες χορού και aerobic.
Τελικά μετά από 2 χρόνια πείθεται να συμμετάσχει σε αγώνες bodybuilding και χωρίς ιδιαίτερη προετοιμασία το 1989 στο πρώτο της αγώνα βγαίνει 2η με σωματικό βάρος 55 κιλα, με ύψος 1.73. 
Επαγγελματική κάρτα κερδίζει το 1992 ενώ την επόμενη χρονιά το 1993 συμμετάσχει στο Ms International βγαίνει πρώτη με σωματικό βάρος 67 κιλα!
Στα Ms Olympia τα πρώτα χρόνια συμμετοχής της πέφτει πάνω στην Σιδηρά Κυρία Lenda Murray την οποία όμως εκθρονίζει το 1996 (η Lenda είχε κερδίσει 6 Οlympia εώς τότε) και παίρνει για 4 χρονιές σερί τον μεγαλύτερο τίτλο για τους επαγγελματίες!
To 1997 ανέβηκε στα 71 κιλά στην προσπάθεια να γίνει αξεπέραστη.
Το 1999 σταμάτησε την καριέρα της καθώς ήδη οι ιθύνοντες της IFBB είχαν δώσει οδηγίες για περισσότερη θυληκότητα και λιγότερους μυς στην γυναικεία κατηγορία
Το 2001 και το 2002 συμμετείχε σε 2 αγώνες στην κατηγορία Fitness έχοντας χάσει αισθητά μυική μάζα και το 2003 & 2004 στην κατηγορία Figure.









*Contest History
*
1989 Tri-State Bodybuilding (Illinois) – 2nd (LHW)
1989 AAU Illinois – 1st
1989 AAU Central USA – 2nd
1990 NPC Tri-State – 1st (HW)
1990 AAU Southern Illinois – 1st
1990 AAU Illinois – 1st
1990 AAU Central USA – 1st
1991 NPC Continental USA – 1st
1991 MPC Midwest Grand Prix – 1st
1992 North American Championships - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 1st 
*1992 North American Championships - IFBB, Overall Winner 
*
*1993 Ms International - IFBB, Winner* 
1993 Olympia - IFBB, 5th 
1994 Ms International - IFBB, 5th 
1995 Ms International - IFBB, 2nd 
1995 Olympia - IFBB, 2nd 
*1996 Ms International - IFBB, Winner* 
*1996 Olympia - IFBB, Winner 
1997 Olympia - IFBB, Winner 
1998 Olympia - IFBB, Winner 
1999 Olympia - IFBB, Winner 
*
2001 Fitness International - 6th (Fitness)
2002 Southwest Pro Fitness - 4th (Fitness)
2003 IFBB Show of Strength Pro Championship - 9th (Figure)
2004 IFBB Show of Strength Pro Championship - 7th (Figure)

----------


## Polyneikos

Η Κim Chizevsky - Nicholls (Παντρεμένη με τον διατροφολόγο-γκουρού Chad Nicholls, που οδήγησε τον Ronnie Coleman στο πρώτο του Olympia), έχει αποσυρθεί χρόνια από την ενεργό δράση, έχοντας κατακτήσει 4 Μs Olympia και 2 Μs International μέχρι το 1999 όπου απεσύρθει λόγω οδηγιών για στροφή του γυναικείου bodybuilding περισσότερο προς την θηλυκότητα μιας και άρχισε να ξεφεύγει η κατάσταση.
Όπως χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρει και η ίδια, σταμάτησε εντελώς την προπόνηση με αντιστάσεις για πολλά χρόνια και το μόνο που έκανε ήταν αεροβική προπόνηση και μαθήματα χορού.
Αποφάσισε να κάνει κάποιους αγώνες στην κατηγορία Fitness το 2001 και το 2002, ενώ το 2003 και το 2004 στην κατηγορία Figure Pro, ενώ ενδιάμεσα είχε γεννήσει 2 φορές!
Η αριστερή φωτογραφία είναι από το 1993, όταν κέρδισε το Μs International και η δεξιά από το 2004 από το GNC Show of Strength !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

στην τελευταία όμως φωτο θα έλεγα το χει η καλύτερα το είχε και για φιτνες, μιας και δεν είναι τωρα ενεργη , γιατι δείχνει ομορφα και γλυκιά στο πρόσωπο με θηλυκότητα

----------


## Polyneikos

Dorian Yates & Kim Chizewsky κάνοντας guest το 1995.

----------

